# Everyone's favorite game!



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone give there guess at this frog's sex? Mine is female from the pear shape and it is a year and a half old with no calling.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is an overview shot


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone? Just a guess?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would guess female


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Rob!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They try to trick us with their bodies but the no calling makes me think female.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah and I have played calling trying to see if it would call back but nothing... Maybe time to find a male for her


----------

